# Flatpacks?



## Saminator (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Yall,

I would like a little help identifing which Flatpacks might have PM's. I have divided the ones I have harvested into 4 basic types:

Pack on green board with gold corner, see flatpacks1 image.

Square packs with leads on all 4 sides, see flatpacks2 image.

Recktangular packs with leads on all 4 sides, see flatpacks3 images.

Recktangular packs with leads on only 2 sides, sss flatpacks4 image.

Can I expecting somethin from them all or just specific types?

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't be a Noob, there are already various topics which cover this, do a search with the search function


----------



## EDI Refining (Dec 13, 2008)

a little off topic, but see in your 2nd picture at the bottom of the pin's there are 2 small misc items ( dont know there proper name )
anyways those items are high in Ag & Pd content,


----------



## bmgold (Dec 13, 2008)

The tiny parts might be monolithic capacitors or might be some other surface mount component. Unsure of the value of these parts but would take many of them to be worth processing. Lazersteve's site may help and if/when he gets his new DVD on platinum done I think it may contain info on processing these parts but I might be wrong.

Use the search feature on this forum and it should bring up lots of posts on both flatpacks and monolithic capacitors.


----------

